# Half Life 2 Mods installieren



## onkelz2005 (5. April 2006)

Hallo.
Ich würde gerne den Half life mod -Ravenholm- und -Mistake of the Pythagoras- spielen. jedoch weiß ich nicht wohin ich diese dateien installieren soll und wie ich sie dann spiele.
brauche eure hilfe   

Danke.

Gruß


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. April 2006)

onkelz2005 am 05.04.2006 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> Ich würde gerne den Half life mod -Ravenholm- und -Mistake of the Pythagoras- spielen. jedoch weiß ich nicht wohin ich diese dateien installieren soll und wie ich sie dann spiele.
> brauche eure hilfe
> 
> ...



Normalerweise werden alle MODS in folgendes Verzeichnis installiert:
"Valve\Steam\SteamApps\SourceMods\"

Die dort installierten MODS scheinen dann unter Stream im Ordner "Meine Spiele" als "Fremdmodifikation" auf und können dort auch gestartet werden.

Manche Mods / Levels tragen sich aber nicht ein, diese muss man dann von Hand starten.
Wie das geht steht aber in den Mods beiliegenden README-Dateien.


----------



## onkelz2005 (6. April 2006)

Eol_Ruin am 06.04.2006 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> onkelz2005 am 05.04.2006 16:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





____________________________________________________________--

Danke. hat funktioniert. super. endlich wieder neuer spielstoff für das schon längst durchgespielte hl2.
gruß


----------



## GloW2 (16. April 2006)

onkelz2005 am 05.04.2006 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> Ich würde gerne den Half life mod -Ravenholm- und -Mistake of the Pythagoras- spielen. jedoch weiß ich nicht wohin ich diese dateien installieren soll und wie ich sie dann spiele.
> brauche eure hilfe
> 
> ...


In  [...]\steam\steamapps\sourcemods (Bei mir wärs D:\Spiele\steam\steamapps\sourcemods , is aber nicht bei jedem gleich)
In den ordner installieren/entpacken, danach steam neustarten und bei my games müsste die mod jetzt stehn. einfach doppelklick draufmachen


----------

